# Curious



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I keep seeing the ad for giant teddy bears to give to wife/gf. Seems creepy to me like they are dating 12 year old girls. Ladies would you like getting one on VD?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

NO


----------



## TheMoon (Feb 3, 2016)

No.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My now ex-husband bought me a giant stuffed animal for my birthday one year when we were dating. Yes, it was very cute at the time. But even at age 18, it played more (and was intended) as an intentionally kitschy, humorously over-the-top, romantic gesture than a real gift. It was fun and funny. It wasn't anything either of us took seriously.

When I hear that a man has purchased a giant teddy bear for his lady as a Valentine's Day gift, I try to do him the courtesy of assuming that the couple shares a quirky and ironic sense of humor. Otherwise, I'm left to think that either they're_ really _into Furries, or that perhaps his lady is (chronologically or emotionally) very, very, young.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

No thank you. However, I can see @Rowan's side of things and I'd probably enjoy the joke, too. But if it was meant as a serious gift, nope.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Absolutely huge waste of money...our men are our Teddy bears...or they just grabbed something last minute.. could be a joke too, like Rowan explained... 

Our teen son got his GF a stuffed horse on Christmas .. put it on the driveway when she was getting a ride here.. that was a pretty entertaining moment.. Silly gift.. she always wanted a horse but he's not in the position of getting her one right now...She's just 15 though.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

How about a vibrating teddy bear ?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

No thanks. 

The only time my husband gave me a teddy bear was when I turned 21. He gave me a ruby/diamond pendant on a chain and a white teddy bear.
I still have the teddy bear for sentimental reasons in a bag in the basement. 

Now, if he gave he a huge teddy bear, I will throw it out in a few weeks or put it in the giveaway bin. Those things collect dust. 

However, I will take rubies and diamonds now.>


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope, leave the Teddy Bears in Jr. High where they belong. That's just me, have a relative who is older than I (so almost ancient) she still makes up her bed and has dolls on it and a big teddy bear on a chair in the corner of a room. Need I say she has never been married nor had an LTR.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

UMP said:


> How about a vibrating teddy bear ?


I think thats a rabbit UMP.>


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Probably depends on what is in the teddy....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Probably depends on what is in the teddy....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A battery operated sawsall with a dildo attached.
"Every kiss begins with Kay-y"


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Already have two from Costco


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rowan said:


> My now ex-husband bought me a giant stuffed animal for my birthday one year when we were dating. Yes, it was very cute at the time. But even at age 18, it played more (and was intended) as an intentionally kitschy, humorously over-the-top, romantic gesture than a real gift. It was fun and funny. It wasn't anything either of us took seriously.
> 
> When I hear that a man has purchased a giant teddy bear for his lady as a Valentine's Day gift, I try to do him the courtesy of assuming that the couple shares a quirky and ironic sense of humor. Otherwise, I'm left to think that *either they're really into Furries*, or that perhaps his lady is (chronologically or emotionally) very, very, young.


For reals.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

